# Paddletail Newt needs help? Please?



## Calshotoxo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi I have 2 paddletails newts, I think both female, 1 of which has suddenly swollen to about twice the size of the other, and is staying out of the water a lot, I am worried she is poorly, but dont know anything about these.
If anyone can help?
Please?
ASAP?

thanks in anticipation


----------



## Calshotoxo (Aug 5, 2008)

I take it no-one has any suggestions?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe she is pregnant coz one of em is really male??


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

What have you got in the bottom of the tank?
If it's gravel then the newt may have swallowed some when eating which cant pass through it's system


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

ooh yeah that's more likely lol


----------



## Calshotoxo (Aug 5, 2008)

kinger88 said:


> What have you got in the bottom of the tank?
> If it's gravel then the newt may have swallowed some when eating which cant pass through it's system


 
What can I do about this?:bash:


----------



## Calshotoxo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Annie Paddletail newt*

Hi I am sorry to say Annie passed away during the night, still never did find out what was wrong, though vet confirmed that she was deffinetly female.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

im sorry to hear that =[ R.I.P


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Calshotoxo said:


> Hi I have 2 paddletails newts, I think both female, 1 of which has suddenly swollen to about twice the size of the other, and is staying out of the water a lot, *I am worried she is poorly, but dont know anything about these.*
> If anyone can help?
> Please?
> ASAP?
> ...


 this statement worries me, why do you have them then:?


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Theres a condition called bloat which newts get which is very hard to cure or as someone else said she may have swalled some gravel as they are greedy feeders. Sorry to hear about your loss but paddle tails are a very aggressive type of newt which its best to keep alone or as a group in a very large tank with loads of hiding places.


----------



## Calshotoxo (Aug 5, 2008)

rigsby said:


> Theres a condition called bloat which newts get which is very hard to cure or as someone else said she may have swalled some gravel as they are greedy feeders. Sorry to hear about your loss but paddle tails are a very aggressive type of newt which its best to keep alone or as a group in a very large tank with loads of hiding places.


 
Hi what is bloat?
Although Lizzie is doing very well, after Annie I feel I ought to know a bit more, and after the hurtful comments from another person.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Calshotoxo said:


> Hi what is bloat?
> Although Lizzie is doing very well, after Annie I feel I ought to know a bit more, and after the hurtful comments from another person.


here's some info on bloat Caudata Culture Articles - Bloat in Newts

and here is some info on paddle tailed newts Caudata Culture Species Entry - Pachytriton - Paddletail

and im sorry for you loss and the comment only seemed hurtful in the current circumstances. it was a fair comment though since u shouldnt really have a pet u know very little about
but its unlikely u could have done anything about the death of your pet


----------



## Calshotoxo (Aug 5, 2008)

spend_day said:


> here's some info on bloat Caudata Culture Articles - Bloat in Newts
> 
> and here is some info on paddle tailed newts Caudata Culture Species Entry - Pachytriton - Paddletail
> 
> ...


Your ref's were brilliant to read, 1 of them I had already read and printed off, but the bit about bloat was especially helpful.

As with most people constructive critisism is useful, just critics are not.

I had read up about Paddletails before I got any, just obviously not enough.

Lizzy is still fine and very happy, but I do not plan to put any more in with her, we were told by the pet shop that they prefer to live in groups, I have since given them a print out, which they immediatly put on the wall near the till, for all to see.
So some good has come of all this, certainly a lot of people, including myself have learnt a lot.

So for all the info a very BIG THANK YOU. :notworthy:


----------

